# Research For Accessory Development



## Dennis P. Hartz (Apr 7, 2018)

I've been invested in the Apple ecosystem for so long now. Being a designer this has always been an advantage. I've always loved the beauty of Apple products. I even loved the MacBook Pro with touch bar even though everyone seemed to hate it.  I and my brother started a MacBook accessory company. We want to deliver artist level product to common people at low prices. Keeping the cost down in mass production is really hard. So we knew that investing in research is the best way to do it. So we've been searching for a company to do it. And so far we've only found a research center owned by Xerox who specializes in material development. So if you have any suggestions please comment down below.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 7, 2018)

Can you give just a little detail about what an "artist level product" might be? 
"MacBook accessory" is very non-specific, and you might get more interest if you can give a description of your potential accessory.
What is the purpose for your coming product?


----------



## Dennis P. Hartz (Apr 9, 2018)

DeltaMac said:


> Can you give just a little detail about what an "artist level product" might be?
> "MacBook accessory" is very non-specific, and you might get more interest if you can give a description of your potential accessory.
> What is the purpose for your coming product?


Sorry about *Product*, I actually meant products. The idea is to produce sleeves, hardshell cases, and bags.  (No it is not a groundbreaking accessory, it is just normal accessories which will respect the Apple design.)


----------

